# Lightroom plug-ins for presentation



## Hikeh (Dec 20, 2013)

I am looking for a way to archive and present my (personal) photocollection. I think Lightroom is good instrument to edit and archive my photo's. But is there a good plug-in for presenting my photo's on my computer, iPad and smartphone. I am thinking of something like the Facebook interface. With events on a timeline and the possibility of adding text. A kind of photobook on the computer. Does anyone have an idea. Thanx, Hike


----------



## clee01l (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.  Are you looking for one Publish plugin to do all three?  Then I would suggest publishing to the iCloud Photostream... unless your smartphone is not an iPhone or can participate in the iCloud photostream.   iCloud works with all iDevices, Macs and PCs.  I am not aware if it works with Android devices. 

An other method is to Publish to Flickr, SmugMug, Facebook or almost any of the popular social photo web services.  There are some plug ins that are included with LR and there are more sophisticated Publishing plugins by Jeffrey Freidl that do the same job and also for most of the other web based  social sites. http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies.

If you would like indirect access to your LR catalog through a web based service, there's Mosaic. https://www.mosaicarchive.com/lightroom-ipad-web-app-mosaic-view/  An iDevice app  is available through the Apple App Store for iPads and iPhones and you'll need to download a plugin for your LR app.


----------



## AndreasM (Dec 21, 2013)

The publish service that I am testing currently, but which isn't mentioned very often, is *Adobe Revel*.
I like the sleekness and simplicity of it. There is a free option, that let's you upload 50 pics per month (first month unlimited).
In Lightroom 4 the Revel publish plugin was installed as standard, in Lr 5 you have to download it from Adobe first.
There are free iPad and iPhone apps for Revel. These are caching the pictures, so the pictures have to be downloaded only once into the app (or again when you change and publish them with Lightroom).


----------

